# Nochmal Fragen zu Archäologie



## Flachtyp (19. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen !

Also mache Archäologie nur noch weiter, weil ich noch des Drohnen-mount haben will :

http://www.wowhead.com/spell=92148

Habe ja auch schon den Raptor und 525 usw. Was mir jetzt ziemlich auf den Keks geht ist, daß meine Uldum-Ausgrabungsstätten extrem selten mal dran kommen. Zu allem Überflull bekomme ich auch noch den Auftrag für das hier :

http://www.wowhead.com/spell=92145

Absoluter crap, und extreme Fragmentverschwendung. 150 Fragmente für sowas Oo ?? Das muss man nicht verstehen, oder ?

Naja ^^, danach kann zum Glück kein crap bei Tol'vir mehr kommen. Meine Fragen nun dazu:

1. Kann es mehr als 2 Ausgrabungstätten gleichzeitig in Uldum geben ?

2. Sind die beiden Gebiete Hyjal und Uldum diesbezüglich überhaupt aneinender gekoppelt ? Also kann es in Hyjal und Uldum insgesamt MEHR als 2 Ausgrabungsstätten geben ?

3. Wie versucht ihr möglichst oft Uldum zu kriegen ?


----------



## beavis666 (19. Dezember 2010)

hey.
also ich mache archäologie eigendlich wegen dem alchi rezept.
bin jetzt beim 6. grauen und hatte als rar das dazwischen, welches du gepostet hat.

am schnellsten kommst du an die uldm spots dran, wenn du einen bestehenden SOFORT nach spawn ausgräbst. wenn die uldum spots alle frei sind besteht eine chance von 1 zu 13, das ein spawn in uldum erscheint. wenn aber schon ein uldum platz belegt ist und du woanders buddelst geht die chance noch tiefer in den keller, das etwas in uldum neu dazukommt. einfach mal logisch denken.


----------



## Flachtyp (19. Dezember 2010)

Der gag ist, daß mein Alchi auch deswegen damit angefangen hat. 290/300 momentan.


----------



## beavis666 (19. Dezember 2010)

zu deiner frage 2. 
JA es ist möglich 2 spawns gleichzeitig im hyal zu haben. gerad bei mir passiert.


----------



## Frostwyrmer (19. Dezember 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Der gag ist, daß mein Alchi auch deswegen damit angefangen hat. 290/300 momentan.



Das Mount kannst doch auch ohne alchi nutzen?! Stand doch mal richtig fett inner News, zu der es Flames gehagelt hat... xP


----------



## beavis666 (19. Dezember 2010)

Frostwyrmer schrieb:


> Das Mount kannst doch auch ohne alchi nutzen?! Stand doch mal richtig fett inner News, zu der es Flames gehagelt hat... xP


mittlerweile ist das mount handelbar und auch von non-alchis nutzbar. aber ändert ja nix daran, das der beschafungsweg für das rezept der gleiche bleibt


----------



## beavis666 (19. Dezember 2010)

nächster tiefschlag bei mir. nach nun 6 grauen (keine kanope dabei) und dem einen fun item nun der auftrag für den ring des kindkaisers. also wieder lange pause bis zur nächsten chance aufs rezept :/. die 150 frags müssen erstmal gesammelt werden.


----------



## Flachtyp (21. Dezember 2010)

Tja, ist wohl leider eine Gesetzmäßigkeit daß der ganze fun-Quatsch immer zuerst kommt.


----------



## Nogori (21. Dezember 2010)

nochmal zur klärung aller Halbwahrheiten:

das Mount ist beim anlegen gebunden, handelbar usw.  DAS ist richtig
AAABER:
nicht das mount droppt beim ausgraben, sondern mit VIEL Glück das Rezept für das Mount, welches seelengebunden ist und NUR von Alchies erlernt werden kann .. diese stellen dann das Mount her, mit dem dann alle die zuviel Gold auf der Kante haben in SW bzw. OG rumposen können 

viel glück beim graben wünsch ich


----------



## Nobódy81 (21. Dezember 2010)

Bin auch grade dran Archäologie zu skillen. Da man aber auch einiges anderes noch zu erledigen hat geht es eher schleppend voran. Bei uns stand die Phiole der Sande gestern für 89k Gold im Ah also wenn man das glück hat das Rezept zu finden und ein wenig gold zu viel hat kann man eigentlich gut damit verdienen. Gibt schließlich genug sammler die zu viel gold haben und es loswerden wollen.


----------



## Shasta (21. Dezember 2010)

Kann man das Rezept auch als Nicht-Alchi finden?


----------



## Shasta (21. Dezember 2010)

Nobódy81 schrieb:


> also wenn man das glück hat das Rezept zu finden und ein wenig gold zu viel hat kann man eigentlich gut damit verdienen.



Das ergibt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Nogori (21. Dezember 2010)

Shasta schrieb:


> Kann man das Rezept auch als Nicht-Alchi finden?



ich denk schon, aber als nicht-alchi kannst du nix damit anfangen.. ausser beruf umlernen ( und ob sich DAS lohnt muß jeder selber entscheiden)

aber das rezept is ja zum Glück nicht das einzige was man finden kann


----------



## Zyfor (21. Dezember 2010)

So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, bekommt man das Rezept übrigens nicht über ein Forschungsprojekt der Tol'Vir, sondern beim Looten der Fragmente in Uldum. Ich meine das auf nem Beta-Screen gesehen zu haben. Muss jetz nur weg, Screen folgt evtl. noch =)


----------



## Flachtyp (21. Dezember 2010)

Also ich weis es nicht sicher, aber ich denke, daß man es NUR als Alchi finden kann. Ist ja schließlich bei vielen Rezepten so, daß nur der sie findenkann, der auch den Beruf hat.

Wie genau man das Rezept findet. Also ich hab das so verstanden:

Man kann bei den Tol'vir-artefakten eine "Kanope" als Auftrag bekommen. Diese kann man "öffnen". Bei meinem Schurken(der kein Alchi ist) war da nur ein gewöhnliches, graues Artefakt drin, aber wenn man Alchi ist besteht die Chance daß das Rezept drin ist. Da stehts jedenfalls so.

http://www.wowhead.com/item=67538


----------



## Nexus.X (21. Dezember 2010)

beavis666 schrieb:


> hey.
> also ich mache archäologie eigendlich wegen dem alchi rezept.
> bin jetzt beim 6. grauen und hatte als rar das dazwischen, welches du gepostet hat.
> 
> am schnellsten kommst du an die uldm spots dran, wenn du einen bestehenden SOFORT nach spawn ausgräbst. wenn die uldum spots alle frei sind besteht eine chance von 1 zu 13, das ein spawn in uldum erscheint. wenn aber schon ein uldum platz belegt ist und du woanders buddelst geht die chance noch tiefer in den keller, das etwas in uldum neu dazukommt. einfach mal logisch denken.


Ich hab die Erfahrung bisher gemacht, dass es unnötige Fliegerei ist wenn man für jeden Spot extra runter reist.

Ich persönlich handhabe es so, dass ich mich von oben nach unten durcharbeite und dann, je nach Position der neuen Plätze entweder wieder hocharbeite oder Sturmwind port -> Hyjal und wieder von oben runter.
Einzige Ausnahme wenn alle 3 (mehr bisher nicht gesehn) Spots in Uldum belegt sind.
Fand ich praktischer als jedesmal hin und her zu hüpfen.


----------



## Flachtyp (22. Dezember 2010)

Also ich habe meinen Ruhestein in Ramkahen(Uldum) und dort steht, (welch angenehme Überraschung ^^) meine reizende Assistentin(mage aufm 2-Acc ^^), die mich bei Bedarf nach OG portet.
So komme ich relativ komfortabel von Nord nach Süd.


Aber um mal beim Thema zu bleiben, rein rechnerisch ist es doch das beste, Ausgrabungsstätten in Hyjal und Uldum sofort anzugehen, oder ?


----------



## Nexus.X (22. Dezember 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Also ich habe meinen Ruhestein in Ramkahen(Uldum) und dort steht, (welch angenehme Überraschung ^^) meine reizende Assistentin(mage aufm 2-Acc ^^), die mich bei Bedarf nach OG portet.
> So komme ich relativ komfortabel von Nord nach Süd.
> 
> 
> Aber um mal beim Thema zu bleiben, rein rechnerisch ist es doch das beste, Ausgrabungsstätten in Hyjal und Uldum sofort anzugehen, oder ?


Wie ich bereits sagte, finde ich es sehr umständlich hin und her zu hüpfen, dermal es wie ich mitlerweile festgestellt habe min 6 Spots in Uldum gibt und diese völlig ausreichen um die Chance, wegen des einen vorhandenen Spots eine Ausgrabung in Uldum zu verpassen, so sehr einzuschränken, dass sie die Zeit zum Reisen eindeutig wet macht.

Hyjal kannst du übrigens gänzlich der Pflichtroute entnehmen, da dort - soweit bisher vorgefunden - nur Nachtelfen Fragmente erscheinen ... die es in Kalimdor ohne Ende gibt. 
Oder kam da bei irgendwem schon mal eine andere Kategorie an Fragmenten?


----------



## DerBogo (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich persönlich farme die Spots eigentlich immer von nord nach süd ab, ich sammel eigentlich nur die troll fragmente, und mach immer erst alle anderen spots, bis die sich im schlingendorntal irgendwann sammeln, dann die weg machen, und dann mit zeppelin wieder nach uc, und dann wieder von vorne, geringe flugzeiten, große ausbeute.


----------



## Volusenus (22. Dezember 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Tja, ist wohl leider eine Gesetzmäßigkeit daß der ganze fun-Quatsch immer zuerst kommt.



Ist schon doof, wenn ein Spiel "fun" bringt.


----------



## CarpoX (22. Dezember 2010)

An sich mag ich son Fun-Kram ja eigentlich, aber die Sachen durch Archäologie sind meist recht witzlos, weil sie 10 Sekunden halten und dann 20 Minuten Cooldown o.ä. haben -.- Darum wird das ganze Zeug eh allerhöchstens zu Staubfängern auf der Bank...


----------



## Nexus.X (23. Dezember 2010)

Kleiner Anhang:

Mitlerweile ist mir aufgefallen, dass es in Uldum an die 10 Spots sind ... noch paar Gründe mehr, sich den Umweg zu sparen und linear durchzuarbeiten anstatt immer gleich runterzusprinten.
Die Chance, dass man durch einen existenten Spot einen zukünftigen verliert ist minimal.


----------



## Flachtyp (23. Dezember 2010)

@ Volusenus

Es SIND ja eben keine items die "fun" bringen. Ich persöhnlich habe "fun" an pets und vor allem mounts. Ich denke nicht, daß sich jemand ernsthaft über diese "fun"item-Aufträge wie zB den Skarabäusanhänger freut. So nach dem Motto "Juchuuu ! Ein funitem".


@topic:
Leider scheint es auch bei den Tol'vir-epics eine Reihenfolge zu geben. Sie beginnt mit dem Skara-Anhänger und dann scheint der "Ring des Kindkaisers" zu kommen. Was habt Ihr so an epics danach bekommen ?

Ich befürchte das mount kommt irgendwann am Ende :-(....


----------



## Totebone (23. Dezember 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> @ Volusenus
> 
> Es SIND ja eben keine items die "fun" bringen. Ich persöhnlich habe "fun" an pets und vor allem mounts. Ich denke nicht, daß sich jemand ernsthaft über diese "fun"item-Aufträge wie zB den Skarabäusanhänger freut. So nach dem Motto "Juchuuu ! Ein funitem".
> 
> ...



Nö ich hab bei Tol'vir Epix mit dem Caster Ring angefangen


----------



## Flachtyp (24. Dezember 2010)

Jo stimmt. Habe grade mit jemandem gesprochen der auch den Ring zuerst hatte. Ich hoffe daß ich jetzt nach dem Ring nich noch dieses andere Müll-item kriege.


----------



## Naho (25. Dezember 2010)

Gibts iwo ne List, was man bei Trolle für Epics bekommt, was man bei Zwerge bekommt etc. etc.


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Dezember 2010)

Naho schrieb:


> Gibts iwo ne List, was man bei Trolle für Epics bekommt, was man bei Zwerge bekommt etc. etc.



sicher doch...guck mal hier auf Buffed in der Datenbank unter Berufe/Archäologie. Da findest du was du suchst.


----------



## CharlySteven (26. Dezember 2010)

Da gibts ne feine übersicht


----------



## Flachtyp (26. Dezember 2010)

Bei den Trollen gibts nur 1 einziges epic, sonst nichts. Deswegen eignen die sich hervorragend zum leveln.

Ich finde diese Auflistung besser 

http://www.wowhead.com/skill=794#projects:0-11+14+1


----------

